# When was the last time you saw someone converted to Christ?



## Jon 316 (Mar 26, 2009)

Time for some God glorifying conversion stories me thinks...

So, when was the last time you saw someone come to repentance and faith? 

When did they get saved? Where did they get saved? And what events surrounded their conversion? What has been the difference in their lives?


----------



## KMK (Mar 26, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> Time for some God glorifying conversion stories me thinks...
> 
> So, when was the last time you saw someone come to repentance and faith?
> 
> When did they get saved? Where did they get saved? And what events surrounded their conversion? What has been the difference in their lives?



First, tell me what it looks like when someone comes to repentance and faith, then I will tell you when I last saw that.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 26, 2009)

I saw myself nearly 10 years ago


----------



## Davidius (Mar 26, 2009)

About 6-7 months. Within a few weeks of visiting our current congregation, my wife and I witnessed an adult baptism for the first time in a while. He's been attending faithfully ever since and seems to be growing in grace.


----------



## Galatians220 (Mar 26, 2009)

In 2003. I was working at a law firm in Southfield & for months, one of the other paralegals had been talking to me about faith. She's a precious lady of color about my son's age & she was engaged to be married at the time. We talked as much as we could, w/o other people hearing (and probably objecting), about what faith in Jesus Christ means, about the Gospel, about the cross, etc. Her fiancé was a Christian and I knew it was the desire of his heart that she be converted and that he'd been doing some very serious witnessing to her. I had a feeling for some time that something was happening to her, something very spectacular... Well, one Monday morning, she came over to me all excited and said, "Margaret! I know Who Jesus is! I mean, *I really do!"* We talked for a few minutes & it was rather obvious to me that she had been given saving faith. What a joy it was to attend her wedding a few months later, the beautiful union of two Christians! The Lord used her finding of a godly man to bring her to faith in Him. How He blessed me to have a front-row seat for the conversion of someone else! I often think of her (we're still in e-mail contact) and it always renews my own assurance to recall her conversion, especially when "said assurance" gets weak, as it has been lately.

Margaret

Margaret


----------



## christiana (Mar 26, 2009)

Last week a lady in my class was baptized. She had been asking for prayer regarding salvation for two weeks prior to this, inquiring about how salvation takes place and how she would know it. Then during a sermon and the object lesson shared about our going for the bulls-eye which is Jesus Christ and how we should never accept or settle for the shallow ideas heard at times in other churches but to know that it is Jesus Christ alone that changes our heart and gives us hunger to know Him, she asked to talk with someone to be certain she had the 'bulls-eye', Jesus Christ for real as her Savior and Lord. She was baptized Sunday morning and it was a joyous time! What a wonder to see up close a changed life. Now the rest of us want to nurture and encourage her in her journey of sanctification, growing daily in knowledge of His word and His desires for her life!
No other Name!! Soli deo gloria!!


----------



## Brian Withnell (Mar 26, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> Time for some God glorifying conversion stories me thinks...
> 
> So, when was the last time you saw someone come to repentance and faith?
> 
> When did they get saved? Where did they get saved? And what events surrounded their conversion? What has been the difference in their lives?



Hmmmm....

A couple of things are rather interesting here ... the only person I know about is myself in one sense, but even that could be false if my heart has deceived me. While I believe I am repentant and believing in Christ, that is the one conversion I have the most to believe. My sons seem to be growing in grace, but I hope they never know anything but repentance and faith. (My eldest daughter expressed faith longer than what she remembers ... I remember her expressing faith at about 3 years of age.) That is how the church ought to be populated, by covenant children that know of no time when they did not trust in Jesus.

There are some adults I've seen come to faith. In any land where the gospel has already been preached, I would think it would be rare. Though rare, I am eternally grateful that God does snatch burning brands from the fire ... I am one so saved out of hell and damnation.


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 26, 2009)

Galatians220 said:


> In 2003. I was working at a law firm in Southfield & for months, one of the other paralegals had been talking to me about faith. She's a precious lady of color about my son's age & she was engaged to be married at the time. We talked as much as we could, w/o other people hearing (and probably objecting), about what faith in Jesus Christ means, about the Gospel, about the cross, etc. Her fiancé was a Christian and I knew it was the desire of his heart that she be converted and that he'd been doing some very serious witnessing to her. I had a feeling for some time that something was happening to her, something very spectacular... Well, one Monday morning, she came over to me all excited and said, "Margaret! I know Who Jesus is! I mean, *I really do!"* We talked for a few minutes & it was rather obvious to me that she had been given saving faith. What a joy it was to attend her wedding a few months later, the beautiful union of two Christians! The Lord used her finding of a godly man to bring her to faith in Him. How He blessed me to have a front-row seat for the conversion of someone else! I often think of her (we're still in e-mail contact) and it always renews my own assurance to recall her conversion, especially when "said assurance" gets weak, as it has been lately.
> 
> Margaret
> 
> Margaret



Praise God sister! Thank you for sharing that in such detail. To see something of the workings of the Spirit in someone and to see signs of new birth is very precious indeed.


----------



## Iconoclast (Mar 27, 2009)

I have reason to believe that my youngest son has been drawn to a saving knowledge in these past few months. He is currently supplementing his scripture reading by reading Spurgeon sermons on any text that interests him.
His responses to any biblical discussion show an ability to welcome truth.
Without any external prompting he reads and is learning how to use some of the books we have invested in.
He seeks out his brothers to ask questions when I am not around. He has been speaking to other young people in school about the things of God.
There is a noticable change in some of his attitudes which is encouraging.
We are hopeful that he is another lamb safely folded.


----------



## LeeJUk (Mar 30, 2009)

Still haven't seen anyone converted apart from myself. :'(

How about you John?


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 30, 2009)

LeeJUk said:


> Still haven't seen anyone converted apart from myself. :'(
> 
> How about you John?



Recently (last month or so) my wife's sister has put her faith in Christ and is growing in grace. Not quite sure if she is a restored backslider, or if her 1st 'commitment' (many years ago) was a false profession. My sister in law's coming to Christ coincides with years of prayer for her and my wife and her other sisters sharing the gospel with her and living their lives unto the Lord before her.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm not telling this story to be sensational, but simply because the question was asked. I know of several people who have come to Christ since this, but this is the last conversion that I was involved with personally. 

A few years ago, I was working at a non-Calvinist church in Anderson, SC. Interestingly, I was put in charge of the outreach efforts (haha). So, we developed an interesting blend of some rather aggressive evangelism tactics and (I hope) solid, Reformed presentations of the gospel. Sometimes I would take college students out to the local mall to strike up conversation, hand out tracts, etc.

One Friday night I saw some delinquent looking teens standing outside of a Hot Topic. I approached them and tried to strike up some conversation. As soon as they figured out I was a Christian, one boy left to find security. (You'd think big, tough goth kids wouldn't resort to tattling.) I decided to head elsewhere, but one of the boys followed me.

We'll call him Jacob (name changed). Jacob told me that he was a practicing Satanist, that he cast spells (some of which he actually thought were responsible for killing people), and that he had demonic visitations. Now, it's difficult to know fact from fiction when talking with a teenager, but there was something decidedly unearthly about this guy. He was definitely haunted. 

So, I started talking about God's power over all spiritual forces, and about the Christian's freedom from them through Christ's resurrection from the dead. His eyes got wide and he told me that the demons had told him that Jesus was chained in hell (seriously!). When I read the resurrection story from one of the Gospels, he was shook to the core. Throughout the night, we talked about every facet of the gospel - sin, repentance, Jesus, God, substitutionary atonement, regeneration, etc. He was internally torn the whole time, sometimes tearing up, sometimes threatening to kill me. I was scared.

At the end of the night, the mall was about to close but he still wouldn't profess faith. He told me that he would meet me the next night to talk about it again. The whole thing had shaken me up quite a bit, so I organized a prayer meeting to pray for Jacob's soul. The next day, I grabbed one of my best friends to come with me. Jacob met us like he said he would and told us a story. That night he had been thinking about all the things we talked about. He had been raised in a loosely charismatic home, so it wasn't the first time he had ever heard anything about Jesus. Still, though, he was putting it all together. Then, a demon came and began physically attacking him. That's when he realized that the demons weren't really his friends and were only using him and keeping him in bondage. He cried out to Jesus to save him, and the demon left. 

We talked with him some more and he seemed to understand the gospel and make a sincere profession. Jacob started coming to church with us and started reading the Bible we gave him. Now, the kid still had lots of issues, but from that second night we talked, the haunted, hunted look had left his eyes, almost like a movie.


----------



## HanleyBri (Mar 30, 2009)

*My Youngest Daughter*

About 6 months ago my 7 year old daughter - professed Jesus as her Lord and Savior. It is difficult to judge a converstion at such a young age, however the fruits she has shown over the last 6 months appear to show that a work of grace has indeed been done in her heart.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 31, 2009)

Two days ago at Starbuck's where I often hang out online. A person noticed my bumper sticker touting my discussion forum and asked if the car with that sticker belonged to me, since I had a bible and a commentary open on my table. One hour later, after much discussion of the sovereignty of God, we prayed together and this woman assented, believed, and trusted in the Good News.

This has been one of about a dozen or so of my experiences hanging out at Starbuck's near my home over the past year in the early morning hours.

I think the PB needs to create some bumper stickers for members. You would be amazed at how effective such a low-cost device can be for witnessing to others.


----------



## LeeJUk (Mar 31, 2009)

CharlieJ that was an amazing testimony 
The power of Jesus and the mercy of him to literally protect that guy who was until then a satanist. Glory to God.


----------

